# Buying a 928 this week - track or wheel is the question



## JTC (Dec 16, 2013)

Moved to a home with a larger three car pavers driveway. Need some throwing power due to layout of front porch and width of driveway. Driveway is not especially long (50-60 feet). But I intend to also clear at least one neighbors driveway and sidewalk. I hope to own this new machine for 20 years (hence interest in a Honda - had a HS621 for 12 years). Going with a non electric start. Had planned to purchase a wheeled 928 but now considering a track drive. Dont care if it is hard to move around in the garage - want the machine that is best at its designed task of removing snow. Wife will not use the 928. 
My dealer feels that with a bit of technique the track drive is the superior approach. Though I read often of people returning the TA because it is too hard to handle. Im fit and dont mind a little effort. The dealer says he sells about 50/50. As I have read here- he says the track will not crawl up the mounds at the end of the driveway. He says he would go track over wheel. 
I dont have any special conditions (no steep hills, etc.) If it is true that a wheeled 928 can complete the job noteably quicker - that may be a good reason to go wheeled. 
Inquiring here as you members have had a chance to live with your Track drive machines - would you go track or drive? 
I actually enjoy snowblowing so want to own a machine that is rewarding to operate. 
New here - so I searched this subject and found some related thoughts. Anxious for some guidance as I cant try both for a week and then decide. 
Thanks!


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Haven't owned both so can give you any good feedback. Can give you a bump though so maybe someone that has can give you some info...


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

If its any help, I find on my 622, and it is a considerably smaller machine, that as long as the tracks are turning it is easier to turn. I know that mine has a solid axle, but if you can exaggerate a skid with a particular track, then moves nearly as easy as my MTD on snow. But, I am saying this and there is nearly 100 lbs of difference in what I have, and what you are looking to purchase. 

Dry pavement, that's another story. 

If you have no physical limitations, then get what makes you happy.


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

I have a brand new wheeled 928. It is an incredible strong machine. Unless you have steep grades to clear the wheeled version is more than you need. It throws the snow like nothing Ive ever seen and the posi hydro drive is unstoppable.

I have had a small issue with the skid shoes grabbing small irregularities on my driveway and pulling the machine hard left and right. Ive ordered a set of longer more gradual skids that should solve that problem. Seriously, the wheel drive is so good there is no reason at all to give up a whole lot of maneuverability with a track machine. They may look cool, but if you dont "need" it for your particular driveway why work yourself harder? After all, in 20 years your not going to be any younger, lol.

Happy holidays.


----------



## JSteinhoff (Oct 6, 2013)

JTC,

I have the tracked version, and also have a wheeled for sale. Based on your description I would recommend tracks. I prefer the traction, and the auger housing
stays put in one the of three settings, down, level, and transport mode. 

Expense to convert to tracks from wheels would be far too costly, so making the correct choice in the beginning is important.

Note, I am on gravel, so tracked for me was the only logical choice.

It also future proofs you for any type of terrain, and that is why commercial contractors prefer tracks, as well as ski resorts.

Hope this is helpful,
Cheers


----------

